# First Declension



## Mourton

Salve, everyone.

I took it upon myself to have a gander at Latin, and I'm trying out the first declension. Using some examples from an old text book I translated some sentences from English into Latin, hopefully using the first declension that I've sort of learnt. Would you be so kind as to tell me if they are correct?
Thank you!

I. Est hora prima. 
II. Est luna plena.
III. Luna est plena.
IV. Columba est parva.
V. Cauda aquilae est lata.
VI. Puella reginae rosam dat.
VII. Rosae reginae sunt albae.
VIII. Puella parva rosam habet.
IX. Hora prima est longa.
X. Galba puellis rosas dat.
XI. Filia reginae rosam albam habet.
XII. Regina Brittaniae puellae rosam magnae dat.
XIII. Est hora secunda lunae plenae.
XIV. Filiae Corneliae sunt puellae parvae.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Mourton said:


> Salve, everyone.
> 
> I took it upon myself to have a gander at Latin, and I'm trying out the first declension. Using some examples from an old text book I translated some sentences from English into Latin, hopefully using the first declension that I've sort of learnt. Would you be so kind as to tell me if they are correct?
> Thank you!
> 
> I. Est hora prima.
> II. Est luna plena.
> III. Luna est plena.
> IV. Columba est parva.
> V. Cauda aquilae est lata.
> VI. Puella reginae rosam dat.
> VII. Rosae reginae sunt albae.
> VIII. Puella parva rosam habet.
> IX. Hora prima est longa.
> X. Galba puellis rosas dat.
> XI. Filia reginae rosam albam habet.
> XII. Regina Brittaniae puellae rosam magn dat.
> XIII. Est hora secunda lunae plenae.
> XIV. Filiae Corneliae sunt puellae parvae.


 
Everything is right, except a small blunder. As you certainly know the order of the words is not strict, but it's usual to put verbs at the end and very rare at the beginning, even with "sum"; moreover  possesive phrases generally precede nouns, so : "Reginae rosae albae sunt" or "Britannia regina..." or "Corneliae filiae parvae puellae sunt".
Hope it helps.


----------



## PacoBajito

Mourton said:


> VIII. Puella parva rosam habet.
> IX. Hora prima est longa.


I have some doubts about these two phrases. About the 8th your Latin phrase means "the small child has a rose". If the English was "the child has a small rose" it would be "puella parvam rosam habet"

I would like to know what's the English for the 9th.

I agree with mistakes from J.F. de TROYES .


----------



## Mourton

Thank you for your comments;

J. F., I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean... the verb 'dat' does come at the end of the sentence in 'Regina Brittaniae puellae rosam magnae dat.', although I see my error! I think maybe Magna has to agree with Rosa? I. e. Rosam Magnam, both in the Accusative as it is being given to the girl. 
 
Paco, the sentence is supposed to mean 'the little child has a rose.' 
And I think that second sentence roughly translates as 'The first hour is long.'


----------



## PacoBajito

Ok...so the 8th is right, the 9th too even if it's actually a bit rude


----------



## Mourton

!! Sorry! I don't understand; how is it rude? Have I used accusative instead of ablative or something?


----------



## PacoBajito

Nono i meant rough...not rude...sorry it's all right,,,


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Mourton said:


> Thank you for your comments;
> 
> J. F., I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean... the verb 'dat' does come at the end of the sentence in 'Regina Brittaniae puellae rosam magnae dat.', although I see my error! I think maybe Magna has to agree with Rosa? I. e. Rosam Magnam, both in the Accusative as it is being given to the girl.


 
Yes, the meaning requires to agree "magna with "rosa" which is the object of "dat", consequently an accusative form "magnam rosam" ( sing.) or "magnas rosas" (pl.). The place of the verb was right.


----------



## Mourton

OK; thank you for your comments.
I think I have the hang of the first declension now.
I just hate to move onto the 2nd though.


----------

